

Memory Implant Gives Rats Sharper Recollection - rdamico
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/17/science/17memory.html

======
SlyShy
The implications of this are interesting. I'm looking forward to the day there
is an API for my memory.

~~~
ChuckMcM
As long it was read/write only for me I'd be ok with it. The last thing I need
is someone to mess with my memory of where I put the car keys.

From the paper the device is relatively large (compared the brain structure
its stimulating) so I'm guessing there is a pretty good sized engineering
problem in there too.

